# Catch any thing yet?



## pierfisher (Feb 16, 2009)

Anybody catch anything yet. Haven't been out yet but I have the rods , reels , and tackle box ready after a break of a few years. I got the itch......................................................:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

The northern part of the Del bay has been pretty good and some of the headboats here have had good fish boated. Just tryin to find the time to get out.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I have fished a shoreline spot on the Delaware Bay for the last three weekends (Sunday, Sunday, Yesterday) and caught stripers each day (5, 3, 8). 

No keepers yet but |this close|  

All on bloodworms.

I am working north of Princeton so I am taking a shot at Raritan Bay Tuesday or Wednesday after work, should hit the falling tide just right. The mapping site says it's only 45 minutes to the water so what the heck!


----------



## dannygto (Oct 14, 2008)

Ruddedog
Since you mentioned headboats gotta tell ya, went out sat on Twilight fleet 18hour offshore Awsome Seabass to 6.5 pounds. First time I ever handed my rod to fishing buddy to reel in. Too tired from reeling. Hang my head in shame thinking about it.

Been down wildwood last three weekends, Haven't seen any surf action to speak of

Later


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Won't be long now, water temp is 47 degs. Workin nights this week. Maybe wednesday or thursady. we'll see.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Sgt_Slough said:


> I am working north of Princeton so I am taking a shot at Raritan Bay Tuesday or Wednesday after work, should hit the falling tide just right. The mapping site says it's only 45 minutes to the water so what the heck!


Give the beach in Belford/Port Monmouth a shot, haven't heard any reports either way, but it's got a couple of parking lots right off the beach, a Pier near the one lot and several metal jetty's along the beach.

You can map it by going to Main Street and Port Monmouth Road, Belford, NJ.

One lot is right at Main Street, the other is about 5 blocks further west along Port Monmouth Road. 

The Spy House Museum is located here as well. It was a location the British used to Spy on us during the Revolutionary War.


----------



## okumakilla (Apr 3, 2009)

Fished the pier at the Spy House on Wednesday. Caught 28 1/2" 9 lb. striper on first cast of season using clams. Another dude caught a shorty. The game ward was hounding us the minute we landed it on the beach. Make sure it's a keeper, they are on the lookout.


----------

